# RO on Hull trawlers



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

On Hull trawlers in the 70s were all RO employed by Marconi, i know it was down to them to boil the cod livers for the oil,this money was shared out with the crew,but did the RO get a share of the fish money that the fishermen relied on to make their money up


----------



## Austinsparks (Apr 30, 2013)

rustytrawler said:


> On Hull trawlers in the 70s were all RO employed by Marconi, i know it was down to them to boil the cod livers for the oil,this money was shared out with the crew,but did the RO get a share of the fish money that the fishermen relied on to make their money up


I remember a few students, I think some of the more mature ones, going to work on trawlers immediately upon receipt of their MRGC without having to face the rigours of the radar course. This meant they were earning before the rest of us, but I wonder if they knew about the interesting extra duties! As fishing boats tend to be places where everyone has to pitch in and do whatever is required, I wonder if there were any other such tasks?


----------



## Tony Magon (Apr 5, 2010)

I was in the Royal NZ Navy from 67 to 75 - The radio supervisor on my first ship was ex Royal Navy when he left the RN He got his Radio Officer quals then was an R/O on trawlers while waiting to join the Royal NZ Navy - He told us that part of the R/Os job was to boil up the cod livers and I think he also got paid from the share of catch - but this was over 50 years ago and my brain is starting to get a bit fogged - His name was Alan Parker - he was a Barnado Boy


----------



## Michael Kirwan (Mar 18, 2006)

rustytrawler said:


> On Hull trawlers in the 70s were all RO employed by Marconi, i know it was down to them to boil the cod livers for the oil,this money was shared out with the crew,but did the RO get a share of the fish money that the fishermen relied on to make their money up


R/O's were also employed by Redifon on trawlers and also direct employed by Kingston Steam Trawler Company. Well worth reading is a book called Waiting for the Tide - A Radio Officer's memories of thirty years with the Hull fishing fleet by Robert Baillie. It is a superb read.
In 1966 my brother John was an R/O working out of Hull on the Ross Spartel and the D.B. Finn.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

As mentioned above, a lot of ROs in Hull were employed by Marconi but also by other radio companies and direct employ with the trawling companies.

In Grimsby the ROs were paid "poundage" (dependent on the money earned by the ship at landing) at the same rate as a deckhand. I seem to recall getting 7 Pounds per one thousand, so, if a ship brought in 10,000 pounds, the RO and deckies would get 70 pounds on top of their weekly pay. The Skipper and Mate got a share of the total made. But don't quote me.

John T


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

Memories of Marrs agents scouring the Fleetwood pubs just before Christmas trying to Shanghai qualified MRGC holders to sail over the festive season to Northern Waters.

The few who suc***bed always returned with full pockets ...... Vowing never to do it again.


----------

